# Abandonment laws?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Linky to NJ lien information

 Linky to where to find other states lien information


Though I guess it does not tell exactly how long it has to go unpaid for, etc.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it varies from state to state. I know that when a lady left her paso on my land and I never heard from her again I spoke to a lawyer and he adviced me to run an add in the paper that said basically, "to the person that left their black paso fino gelding on my property located at xxxx address, please pay $$$ owed to me for the care and maintenance of this animal by this date or it will be sold for replenishment of funds". I gave it away, it lives with an old couple just down the street.

I also know that here if you leave a horse for 3 months w/out paying the board it becomes property of the barn it's kept at and they can sell it for no more than the money owed to them....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks! I appreciate it!!


----------



## spinx (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

"usually" after 30 days, something is considered abandoned; I know this is a little different when it comes to boarding facilities, but I know if they are found wandering, or someone is noticably NOT caring for them and not living at the residence, after 30 days, they can be presumed abandoned and they can be rescued without consulting owners. 

I have a mare that has been wandering around near our campus all day, so before dark, I led her and put her in our extra pasture, with water, and some hay. I am going to be contacting the sheriffs department tomorrow morning, and leaving pics, etc, so that they can get in contact with the owners; I am going to tell the department that after 10 days, the owners will be charged board and after 30, they will have to have some really good excuses as to why they have just left her to her own demise. 

This is not the first time this little mare has been loose either; I found her last fall too, and brought her to a different facility right up the road from me. The owners have left her for several weeks at different places (several times), before coming to pick her up...it makes me wonder why they even have her, if they don't care where she winds up for weeks at a time...maybe I can convince them to let me buy her, or donate her to our horse program...


----------

